# Snakes in Vietnam?



## veenarm (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi, So I'm considering maybe moving to Vietnam for a year or more at last - and was wondering what snakes are there to own?

I've done a little search and so far the only one I can see (that's non venomous to own) would be a Reticulated Python.. however yes they can very very big!...

Aside from that what other snakes just are there that I could come across, i read lots of sea snakes (generally harmless ones though) and Cobras?

Also some kind of Pit Viper....

I'll likely be south west and ho chi minh etc...
Cheers


----------



## JasonL (Jan 14, 2012)

You really don't need to own a snake if you live in SE asia, snakes are a dime a dozen, catch and keep what you want... plenty of Colubrids, Cobras are garden pests... though sea snakes are not harmless at all, sure banded Kraits don't often bite and are usually docile and placid but if you do happen to be bitten by one you are in serious trouble. I suggest you get some of the books on SE asian reptiles and look through them, generally most of the SE asian countries have the same standard common species then each one has a few endemic species thrown in.


----------



## veenarm (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeh, I might get some books on the animals / reptiles of SE Asia, Even if it's just handy to know! Wont' go looking for trouble but just incase!


----------



## JasonL (Jan 14, 2012)

there actually arn't too many vens to learn, but most of them are really common so it's important you do...


----------



## banana_loki (Jan 15, 2012)

hi, one of the dream snake for me is the *Mandarin Rat Snake, Elaphe mandarina*


----------

